# San Remo Grinders?



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone heard/know anything about San Remo grinders?

Seen a San Remo SR70 for sale....but can find absolutely nothing about it anywhere.

closest bit of information I could find was http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/whats-the-best-commercial-coffee-grinder/

and it refers to it as the 'best commercial grinder'...non biased of course.









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/San-Remo-SR70-grind-on-demand-Grinder-/191621495009?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9d87f8e1

this was the one I seen for sale, anyone any thoughts? Is there better things to spend my money on?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm no expert but it looks very like the fiorenzato grinders - possibly fiorenzato f4. Maybe someone will correct me. May give you another direction to research !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-17125.html


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

ok thanks,

so does this mean that fiorenzato are selling them internals basically and they are just rehousing them?

Good or bad?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have no direct experience of that grinder. Re badging in itself isn't a bad thing. Sam remo need grindes to sell to customers who buy their machines. I'd err not paying £400 for one through, not for a 64mm OD ....

Is it on demand you want ? Mazzer royal or major in the sales threads for £350 doser model through


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have no direct experience of that grinder. Re badging in itself isn't a bad thing. Sam remo need grindes to sell to customers who buy their machines. I'd err not paying £400 for one through, not for a 64mm OD ....
> 
> Is it on demand you want ? Mazzer royal or major in the sales threads for £350 doser model through


ok thanks, yeah I messaged the guy and he was helpful but didn't really sell the product. But you've cleared that up, steer clear. Yeah I am after an on demand, I just hate hte look of the doser on mazzers.

was bidding on a ceado e37 this morning and was convinced I had a bargain....but it rocketed from £88 to £290 in the last 10 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There was a e37 for sale in the thread s from double shot. Go make an offer


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The one in the thread has done half the number of shots of the eBay one - unless I'm getting confused


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> There was a e37 for sale in the thread s from double shot. Go make an offer


do I have a choice?


----------

